# Hypo-Allergenic Sheepadoodle Puppies For Sale: $1000



## Poseidon

Seven beautiful Sheepadoodle puppies for sale. Five males and two females. Pups are a cross breeding between a purebred female Old English Sheepdog (55lbs) and a purebred black Standard Poodle (75lbs). The result-lovable, affectionate, intelligent, non-shedding, hypo-allergenic dogs-perfect for just about everyone. They are pure black with white markings.
Attached are pictures from the previous litter (same parents). Pups are just three weeks old now, their eyes are open and they are now just toddling around. Pups will come with vet check and first shots. You can also check out this video I posted from the last litter at about the same age. Sheepadoodle Puppies - YouTube
For more pics check out Sheepadoodle Puppies » Aldergrove Family Photographer » Karin Louwerse Photography
Call 604-513-1282 for more information.


----------



## beN

those are some cute puppies for sure. shouldn't last long.


----------



## Emily

Poseidon said:


> Seven beautiful Sheepadoodle puppies for sale. Five males and two females. Pups are a cross breeding between a purebred female Old English Sheepdog (55lbs) and a purebred black Standard Poodle (75lbs). The result-lovable, affectionate, intelligent, non-shedding, hypo-allergenic dogs-perfect for just about everyone. They are pure black with white markings.
> Attached are pictures from the previous litter (same parents). Pups are just three weeks old now, their eyes are open and they are now just toddling around. Pups will come with vet check and first shots. You can also check out this video I posted from the last litter at about the same age. Sheepadoodle Puppies - YouTube
> For more pics check out Sheepadoodle Puppies » Aldergrove Family Photographer » Karin Louwerse Photography
> Call 604-513-1282 for more information.


These puppies won't necessarily be hypo-allergenic, so it's not a good idea to advertise them as such. With mixed breeds it's a 50/50 toss up... Some may turn out more like the poodle, some more like the OES.


----------



## April

The grooming will be
Costly for
Potential owners! Be sure to figure that into your care expenses as an owner!


----------



## Poseidon

One of the beautiful things about crossing these two breeds is that neither breed really sheds unlike a crossing between a Lab or Golden Retriever and a Poodle. But I agree that the coats will need grooming to prevent matting.


----------



## athena

Be sure that a giant is what you want. Regular grooming will be needed to keep them clean and their fur a manageable length as the fur will most likely grow and grow and grow. Most poodle crosses shed unless they have been bred back to a poodle multiple times. They sure are cute though. Love the markings


----------



## monkE

beautiful puppies! wish i could! good luck with the sale


----------

